# Aviary to fill!



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Within the next few weeks I should be moving into a new house which comes with an aviary in the back garden.

I have no idea about how much work it would take to fix up etc. but I am super excited and seek advice on what might be appropriate to keep in it.

Its approximately 8'H x3'D x6'W (very rough dimensions from memory)

I do not know if it is heated at all but would happily do so if it was necessary.

So, what should I be considering? 

Thanks in advance,


>^..^< Elizabeth


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

I would go for budgies, finches and canaries! Always a nice mix and get on fine together.

I'd suggest 3-4 pairs of budgies and 3 pairs of finches (bengalese or zebra) and canaries each.

Heating doesn't matter as long as it's dry and no drafts


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Ive always found budgies to be evil in the breeding season and go by the rule of only hooked beaks together, never mix any of them with straight beaks
Maybe budgies and cockateils or a mix of finches and canaries with a couple of diamond doves


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

Never had any issues and I kept these species together for over 13 years....although I always provided at leas double the nest boxes if I was allowing them to breed.

The only time I would say you would have issues with budgies being nasty is if there are too many.

In an 6'x3' flight 3-4 pairs isn't many IMO.

I don't think it is big enough for cockatiels either.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I would say a mix of finches, canaries, & a pair of Diamond Doves :2thumb:


----------



## Spuddy (Aug 24, 2009)

Id go for some nice Lovebirds

Break the norm of budgies and canaries, and cockatiels.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Or Finches, Canaries & a pair of Rosa Bourkes! :2thumb:


----------



## ukpaul30 (Sep 16, 2008)

hi
i would go with budgies, finches and canaries, i have had them in my bird room for a few years,but never mix them with love birds i made that mistake a while back,never again lol

Good luck


----------



## kellystewart (May 11, 2010)

ukpaul30 said:


> hi
> i would go with budgies, finches and canaries, i have had them in my bird room for a few years,but never mix them with love birds i made that mistake a while back,never again lol
> 
> Good luck


Yup I agree...keep lovebirds separate they are also quite noisy/annoying noise. I would avoid any grass parakeet unless you are going to expand the length of the aviary.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

kellystewart said:


> Never had any issues and I kept these species together for over 13 years....although I always provided at leas double the nest boxes if I was allowing them to breed.
> 
> The only time I would say you would have issues with budgies being nasty is if there are too many.
> 
> ...


We have a 30ft aviary at the sanctuary with about 20 budgies and 5 teils and the budgie hens are evil


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

OR!!!! How about chipmunks?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

budgies are damn noisy. and the hens bite like :censor:

my votes for a mix of normal and white chipmunks ( put a small safety porch over the entrance though )

or

canaries/normal bourkes not the nasty pink ones/diamond doves

:2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*nods* Diamond doves are lovely!


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Id be more tempted by something I havent kept before than things I have (Ive had cockatiels and budgies before). Diamond doves might be nice. In my aviary, how many is enough to be a happy group, but not to be overcrowded? 

Actually I quite like doves/pigeons generally. What other species might people recommend?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ELZ1985 said:


> Actually I quite like doves/pigeons generally.


What about fancy pigeon breeds ?. 
Then you can let them out to fly around, 
And come back for food'etc. You could have a small flock.

Helmet pigeon.









Lahore pigeon.









Archangel pigeon.









Nun pigeon.









Magpie pigeon.









Breed list.
Pigeon Breeds


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

gazz said:


> What about fancy pigeon breeds ?.
> Then you can let them out to fly around,
> And come back for food'etc. You could have a small flock.


The Lahore are beautiful, but the feathery feet/legs concern me. Do pigeon breeds with feathery feet have trouble walking or with keeping themselves clean?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ELZ1985 said:


> The Lahore are beautiful, but the feathery feet/legs concern me. Do pigeon breeds with feathery feet have trouble walking or with keeping themselves clean?


They'd be the same as feather feet chickens. As long as you keep the houseing clean they'd have no problems. Letting them out a few hours a day to walk through the grass and to have a bath would keep there feet clean.

Saint-Avold - Elevage pigeon Lahore#


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*giggles* The magpie pigeon looks like somebody stretched it..... *more childish giggling*


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

What about some of the smaller grass parakeets like tourquisine, bourkes, slendids, red rump. Linolated parakeets or parrotlets. If theres room to extend it you could get rosellas or princess of wales parakeets. It could be a night time safe pen for some free range bantam chickens. Small starling type, soft bills, small ducks theres so much choice especially if you could extend a bit

Also agree chipmunks would be good, remember to protect all the wood areas as they will chew them. Small Bunnies or g.pigs?


----------

